# OIL IN MY AIR BOX



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

I found oil in the bottom of my air box under my filter. I know i have a vent line for my crank case in there but why would oil get in there. I just snorkeled my bike. The only thing i did to my air box is seal my drain hole at the bottom and grease my lid. Could this cause the oil and should i do anything else to my air box. Im going ride this weekend and i want to make sure iv done everything i need to on my air box. Thanks for the help.


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mostly from wheelies. They will allow oil into the air box. You need to run the crankcase vent up to your pod. Once you have it ran up there seal the hole in the air box with silicone and put a car crank case filter on the end of the hose.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have the wheels been pointing to heaven lately?

That will do it too!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or just getting on it real hard can throw some up in it as well.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

also - if you have a foam air filter - excessive oiling of it can cause some oil in the bottom of the air box.


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

ITS THE WHEELIES.:rockn:


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

Will any car crank case filter work?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I (and others) used the little tiny ones that look like a midget K&N


----------



## jaxamillion04 (Feb 24, 2009)

THANKS GUYS !!!!:bigok:


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Its not about oil in may air box I have brought my vent line up to may pod but I got a PVC valve on the end of it instead of a filter. My problem is that my oil is all over the back of the quad and not under the pod. I got the PVC val ve on the right way but i cant see where the oil is coming from does anybody have any input on where the or what seal is gone


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yea its probably the rear engine seal where the drive shaft comes out of the rear of the engine. Very common on the Brutes. They dont last very long and they wear a groove in the drive shaft. I've been wanting to check into have stainless steel welded into my drive shaft where its wearing the groove at to see if it helps. Just haven't done it yet.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

GWNbrute - clean the area where the prop shaft goes into the back of the motor real good with some degreaser and a pressure washer - this should do the trick. 
It is common for them to leak but if you keep it clean after every ride - you wont the problem. Trust me - I've seen it done on 5 different brutes in our group and 2 of them being mine. WIth a combined 3k miles between 2 brutes - I've only replaced 1 seal and that one was replaced before I figured out it was grit getting caught between the seal and housing. Try it out - see if it works for you as well.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks a million guys for your input. I riped the quad apart to try and find where it was coming from and couldnt tell. This is the frist i have heard of this and now it will be apart of my PM work.

Thanks agian this is great web site:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

AUbruterider said:


> GWNbrute - clean the area where the prop shaft goes into the back of the motor real good with some degreaser and a pressure washer - this should do the trick.
> It is common for them to leak but if you keep it clean after every ride - you wont the problem. Trust me - I've seen it done on 5 different brutes in our group and 2 of them being mine. WIth a combined 3k miles between 2 brutes - I've only replaced 1 seal and that one was replaced before I figured out it was grit getting caught between the seal and housing. Try it out - see if it works for you as well.


 
I still need to try this. I havent gotten any greased lightning yet.
I'm a lazy arse.


----------

